# Help Please



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

Can anyone tell me please what this is on the side of Percy's jaw? Its red and bulging out a bit. He is not interested in food and its two weeks since he last ate.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

That snake looks in really bad condition, is he wrinkly or just the photo? He looks like he's in serious need of vet treatment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> That snake looks in really bad condition, is he wrinkly or just the photo? He looks like he's in serious need of vet treatment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he is really wrinkly, I thoght he might just be shedding his skin. He has been moved a bit lately. I am worried about his condition.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

Loz68 said:


> Yes he is really wrinkly, I thoght he might just be shedding his skin. He has been moved a bit lately. I am worried about his condition.



It's can be a sign of severe dehydration 

I would be getting it seen to asap by a reptile vet 

Does he have proper heat and a water bowl? What is your setup for him like? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 5, 2017)

Not a great pic but looks like mouth rot (stomatitis). Vet asap. You might be lucky but it looks in very poor condition, badly dehydrated and will need antibiotics at the least.

Longer term you need to review your husbandry. These problems are generally caused by poor conditions, temperature etc and even treating the animal will not cure the problem unless you find & fix the root cause.


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> It's can be a sign of severe dehydration
> 
> I would be getting it seen to asap by a reptile vet
> 
> ...


He has a large terrarium where I have a heat lamp. I have a small bowl of water in there for him. I have been worried for a coupel of days and thought he might be dehydrated but the water is going down. I have red sand on the bottom of the terrarium and some slabs of slate for him to go on.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

Loz68 said:


> He has a large terrarium where I have a heat lamp. I have a small bowl of water in there for him. I have been worried for a coupel of days and thought he might be dehydrated but the water is going down. I have red sand on the bottom of the terrarium and some slabs of slate for him to go on.



Don't use sand get rid of it. 

Do you have a temp gauge? Or a thermostat to measure the temp under the light? 

I would be getting to a vet tommorow as they may need to give him water via injections. And get that mouth checked out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

Loz68 said:


> He has a large terrarium where I have a heat lamp. I have a small bowl of water in there for him. I have been worried for a coupel of days and thought he might be dehydrated but the water is going down. I have red sand on the bottom of the terrarium and some slabs of slate for him to go on.


I am on tnak water and have been giving him that, do you think that is the cause and I should have spring water?


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Don't use sand get rid of it.
> 
> Do you have a temp gauge? Or a thermostat to measure the temp under the light?
> 
> ...


Yes I have a temp guide and it is set at 30. Ok I will get rid of the sand. What should be on the bottom of his terrarium. Thank you very much for replying. He is my son's snake and my son is away at the moment.  I am feeling sick for this poor little thing.


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Not a great pic but looks like mouth rot (stomatitis). Vet asap. You might be lucky but it looks in very poor condition, badly dehydrated and will need antibiotics at the least.
> 
> Longer term you need to review your husbandry. These problems are generally caused by poor conditions, temperature etc and even treating the animal will not cure the problem unless you find & fix the root cause.


I have called the vet and waiting on a call back. perhaps I have his home too hot. I have it set t 30 which is what I belive is right.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 5, 2017)

Depends if thats the hot spot, cold end or average temp and on how you are measuring the temp.
Size of the enclosure, does the animal have the ability to regulate temp by moving to a cool area, hides etc.

All sounds very difficult but it really isn't.
A good hand held thermometer is a great investment at about $30 and a little time to set it up correctly.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

Because he isn't in good condition maybe stick with paper towel as the substrate for now it's easily kept clean if he has any issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 5, 2017)

Sand certainly isn't a substrate I use. Paper towel as kitty said will work and make it easy for the time being.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 5, 2017)

paper towel for the short term is appropriate,it makes it easier to keep track of any problems,Sand is more appropriate but not only for lizards


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

Please keep us updated with what the vet says 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Loz,

As alluded the snake is in very poor condition. I agree with PP that it looks like advanced mouth rot and is severely dehydrated. Google "stomatitis in snakes". Don't hesitate getting it to a vet. The best thing you can do for the critter is to address your husbandry technique asap. I think it is a little more than just having his enclosure too hot. You state it is in a large enclosure and that may be a problem on it's own. It may be a good idea to consider removing it to a smaller one and use a heat mat during recovery. As KC has advised, get rid of the sand. I'd also get rid of the tiles. Use butcher's paper or newspaper as a substrate during recovery and stick with it until it has fully recovered and then consider other options other than sand. Check your heat lamp, it may be a spotlight and/or too high wattage that, if too close or too hot, can just cook the critter, check your photoperiod (the amount of time the light is turned on and off). Make sure your thermostat is working. Check your ventilation. Make sure there is a heat gradient across the cage where it can access cooler temperatures, make sure it has hides at both the hot and cool ends. As well as providing a water bowl to drink from it doesn't hurt to provide a larger one to allow the snake to soak to cool off and remain hydrated if the temps are too high. In the short term you can use the internet to access Care Sheets, Southern Cross Reptiles have some beauties for all species of Aussie Pythons. In the long term it might be advisable to purchase a book on the captive care of pythons. Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons by Mike Swan is a pretty good place to start.

Hope this helps and good luck.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Depends if thats the hot spot, cold end or average temp and on how you are measuring the temp.
> Size of the enclosure, does the animal have the ability to regulate temp by moving to a cool area, hides etc.
> 
> All sounds very difficult but it really isn't.
> A good hand held thermometer is a great investment at about $30 and a little time to set it up correctly.


Thank you so much for your reply. He has a large enclosure where he can get away form the heat. I have a temp guage and a small water bowl in there as well. I have spoken to the local vet who has given me the number of a snake specialist who I will be calling tomorow. Thank you for taking the time to reply I have very worried about his condition. Hopefully I will get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Please keep us updated with what the vet says
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got off the phone to the vet and she thinks he may be shedding but also has mouth infection that will need antibiotics. She has given me a number of snake specialist and I will call them tomorrow. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

Loz68 said:


> I just got off the phone to the vet and she thinks he may be shedding but also has mouth infection that will need antibiotics. She has given me a number of snake specialist and I will call them tomorrow. Thanks again for all the help.



That doesn't look like a snake shedding... they don't go wrinkly to that degree

Where are you located? We may be able to point you to a great reptile vet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> Hi Loz,
> 
> As alluded the snake is in very poor condition. I agree with PP that it looks like advanced mouth rot and is severely dehydrated. Google "stomatitis in snakes". Don't hesitate getting it to a vet. The best thing you can do for the critter is to address your husbandry technique asap. I think it is a little more than just having his enclosure too hot. You state it is in a large enclosure and that may be a problem on it's own. It may be a good idea to consider removing it to a smaller one and use a heat mat during recovery. As KC has advised, get rid of the sand. I'd also get rid of the tiles. Use butcher's paper or newspaper as a substrate during recovery and stick with it until it has fully recovered and then consider other options other than sand. Check your heat lamp, it may be a spotlight and/or too high wattage that, if too close or too hot, can just cook the critter, check your photoperiod (the amount of time the light is turned on and off). Make sure your thermostat is working. Check your ventilation. Make sure there is a heat gradient across the cage where it can access cooler temperatures, make sure it has hides at both the hot and cool ends. As well as providing a water bowl to drink from it doesn't hurt to provide a larger one to allow the snake to soak to cool off and remain hydrated if the temps are too high. In the short term you can use the internet to access Care Sheets, Southern Cross Reptiles have some beauties for all species of Aussie Pythons. In the long term it might be advisable to purchase a book on the captive care of pythons. Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons by Mike Swan is a pretty good place to start.
> 
> ...


Thank you George. Yes I think the enclosure is too large. I have spoken to the local vet and have number to call for a specialist vet tomorrow. There are cool and warm spots in the enclosure but no hides... I will sort that out tomorrow as well. I did google stomatitis and from the pics that I saw I think that is what it is. I am on tank water, is this ok to give him? I read somewhere that it has to be spring water but the tank is just rain water. Thanks for the advice on the books I will get those also. Just dont like to see the poor little thing suffering. Thanks again.


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> That doesn't look like a snake shedding... they don't go wrinkly to that degree
> 
> Where are you located? We may be able to point you to a great reptile vet
> 
> ...


I am located in Drouin, West Gippsland.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

Loz68 said:


> I am located in Drouin, West Gippsland.



I'm in NSW so can't help with the closest but this is your best bet for reptile vets 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 6, 2017)

Go to the Reptile Doctor. Shane is great... and please don't put it off, that snake definitely needs medical attention.

Keep us up to date on what happens..


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 6, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Go to the Reptile Doctor. Shane is great... and please don't put it off, that snake definitely needs medical attention.
> 
> Keep us up to date on what happens..


Is that the one in Frankston?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 6, 2017)

Yup. It is. He's wonderful and definitely well versed in reptile vet care.


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have Percy booked in to see the local Vet this afternoon who is going to work with the reptile Dr. So hopefully Percy will be on the mend soon. Thank you all so much I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd be taking straight it to see Dr Simpson rather than having a local vet liaise with him. Druin to Karingal is a one hour drive. You'll get an instant assessment with treatment options as opposed to two vets playing phone hockey.


----------



## nick_75 (Mar 7, 2017)

I really wish breeders/pet shops took the time to make sure they were selling to people who understood how to provide the necessary care for the animal before purchase. Having enough money seems to be the only prerequisite. There are good breeders out there who care about the animals welfare over the cash, unfortunately they are the minority. 

Loz, do as much reading about keeping that species in captivity as you can and teach your son as you go. Hopefully the snake will bounce back after treatment and hopefully vet bills won't be to bad. You will have to take a more active role in helping your son care for the snake. Best of luck.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 7, 2017)

Any news on how he went?


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello all, some very good new about Percy. The vet treated him again today and it turns out that he had some old food trapped in his jaw and it was red from the sand. He was experiencing a bad shed. The vet taught us how to help him when this happens. We have given Percy a warm bath and amazingly his skin just came off. I have got rid of all the sand in his home and he now has two hides and a heat mat for night time when we are giving him some dark time. I agree with you nick and more shoudl be done to help new owners, but we shoul dalso take more responcibility to learn about good snake husbandary. We thought we had but obviously not enough. We have learnt so much over the past few days and I am very gretful to the wonderful people on this sight. Percy is looking like one happy snake now.


----------



## nick_75 (Mar 7, 2017)

Great to hear that it was an easy fix and that he/she will recover quickly.

Great to hear that you recognise the need to learn more and attain a higher level of care. Knowledge and experience lead to good husbandry. Keep learning.

Check out these books.
A Guide to Australian Pythons in Captivity
Keeping Carpet Pythons
The Complete Carpet Python


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2017)

Good news!! And don't hestitate to ask questions if needed in the future. There's some wonderful and really knowledgable people who frequent this site, who would be more than happy to share their wealth of knowledge to anyone in need. Glad Percy will recover.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 16, 2017)

I reckon this should be a sticky on the beginners thread.

What do you think Stuart?


----------



## reen08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Herp vet immediatly


----------



## Loz68 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi all, thought you might like an updated photo of Percy enjoying his fav totem pole. He is doing great, eating well and enjoying his new environment.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 19, 2017)

@Loz68 thats great news! I love the totem pole also!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 19, 2017)

Loz68 said:


> View attachment 320210
> Hi all, thought you might like an updated photo of Percy enjoying his fav totem pole. He is doing great, eating well and enjoying his new environment.


Great news. Glad he's enjoying life again.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 21, 2017)

Good happy outcome for you guys. And please remember that sand only belongs in two places.... the beach and on the "Days of Our Lives".


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 22, 2017)

And lizard tanks....


----------

